# How to get a student to stop dumping / punching a hinge?



## Joe Schnur (Mar 22, 2012)

The severe hand clench is even jerking the string away from the anchor.

Tried Solomon video just not getting it.


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

Joe,

Here is my suggestion. The sight is often connected to your student's brain and not the shot sequence. Take the sight off the bow, get the student close to a shoulder high target butt and have him/her work just on release technique. NO AIMING!!! Also, very effective here is a string bow. Using a string bow and the release, when done correctly, the string will shoot off the bow hand a few feet and when incorrect (punched), the string will just limply flop onto the bow hand. The string bow is effective for learning all type of releases by the way.

Arne


----------



## swbuckmaster (Dec 20, 2005)

Set his hinge so it won't fire. Then set his draw so it actually fits. Then start doing aiming drills at a target and work on form.

Set a target up close. If he can't aim for very long decrease his draw weight and bow beight till he can. 

I will tweak his draw fix his form and then fix his bars until he gets a nice slow float. Then start backing off the hinge until it fires. You can do blank bail if you want but I don't think it's as good as I explained above because target panic is always associated with a target. He needs to be able to relax while aiming at a target. 

This takes time.

When a football team practices for a game they don't try and score. They don't play offense vs defense all the time. They break it down and focus on the small stuff.


----------



## Joe Schnur (Mar 22, 2012)

I am seeing it in sooo many joad archers I have given 3 or 30 string bows out I forget the approach is the same. Just difficult to get through to 15 year olds they are almost as stubborn as us 53 yr olds


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

No sights
No target

blank bale 5 yards or so. Have them close their eyes. Closing your eyes will make you focus on nothing but shot execution. It will also help identify issues such as peep height location.


As to them being stubborn...there is a difference between stubborn and not getting it. If they really are a stubborn typical teen- tell them...do what you ask or find another coach. go tell mom and dad that you're not their to butt heads...student can listen, do what you ask or find another coach.


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

I am not quite as abrupt as Fury but I full understand the position. My philosophy ( at least for a while) is "take what the student will give you." As noted, many are stubborn and frequently you have to watch for the "teachable moment." That said, the "I don't like to do it that way," or something similar, will send me to others that may be more receptive, and yes an explanation to mom or dad is in order.

I, too, find it hard to get teenagers (and especially the boys) to accept or try something that is outside their own "special box." Really learning a BT release is challenging and often it is a "patience" issue. "If it doesn't work on this shot I'll discard it." Sometimes, convincing then to slow down on another aspect of the shot (let it happen) can help.

Trying to get in a teen's head and getting them to focus on something can be like that old commercial about "herding cats."

Arne


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Any chance of setting up two identical releases for him? One set up normally & the other so it either won't fire or is very slow to fire.

It's something I go to when I catch myself punching a hinge. I put them both in the release bag and don't know which one I've pulled out on each arrow. You should see me jerk and flinch when I pull out the slow release thinking it's the normal one. 

Also, start out close to a bale and draw with the bow pointed at the bale. When I have the fast release and think it's the slow one, there is no telling where the arrow will end up.

Allen


----------



## Joe Schnur (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks cursing this fello is a team effort my son who is pa coach and I are working hard on him we will get there thanks for the input teamwork gets us there every time


----------

